# No JDK 1.6 for FreeBSD-8 (yet)



## mrstolpe (Aug 26, 2009)

I am currently testing:


```
FreeBSD 8.0-BETA3 FreeBSD 8.0-BETA3 #0: Sat Aug 22 02:00:45 UTC 2009     [email]root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

and jdk does not build properly:


```
/usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/bin/java -version
Error occurred during initialization of VM
Unable to load ZIP library: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/amd64/libzip.so
```

I guess there will appear some "8"-versions on this site:

http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/downloads/java.shtml

that might solve the problem?


----------



## mrstolpe (Aug 26, 2009)

diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_5

is installed and the "unloadable" file exists but maybe the "7"-version does not work on a "8"-system?


----------



## ale (Aug 26, 2009)

Try searching in the forums before starting a new thread
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6338


----------



## mrstolpe (Aug 27, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Try searching in the forums before starting a new thread
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6338



/usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/bin/java -version
java version "1.6.0_07"
Diablo Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_07-b02)
Diablo Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 10.0-b23, mixed mode)

I tried but as it seems not hard enough. Odd solution but it works so far


----------



## ale (Aug 27, 2009)

If you want to get rid of the setting, you can use diablo-jdk to bootstrap the build of java/jdk16. Once installed you can remove diablo-jdk and restore the configuration.


----------

